# Avec ou sans AppleCare???



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

Quand vous achetez un nouveau mac, notamment portable, pensez vous que l'AppleCare est une option indispensable lors de son achat???


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mai 2006)

Sur un portable, je pense que c'est tres important, surtout si tu bouges beaucoup avec.
Apres, ça depend de ton budget 

Tu peux toujours prendre l'Applecare quelques mois apres ton achat, il suffit juste de le prendre avant la fin de la garantie (1 an)


----------



## Jndo (23 Mai 2006)

Lorsque j'ai acheté mon ibook, je n'ai pas pris l'Apple Care tout de suite, j'ai attendu pour voir si j'avais des soucis avec. 

Comme au bout de 11 mois tout allait bien, je ne l'ai pas prise. En plus, je pensais déjà à le changer pour son deuxième anniversaire, et je trouvais l'Apple Care trop chère pour seulement un an de tranquillité en plus. 

Mais j'ai repoussé le changement à cause du passage aux processeurs intel, et au bout de deux ans j'ai eu un problème avec le disque dur. 

Et du coup je regrette un peu, car j'ai passé six mois sur DD externe essentiellement, et il va falloir que je lui fasse une opération à coeur ouvert sans être un as de la bidouille, si je veux recycler mon ibook.

Du coup, je l'ai prise pour mon nouveau portable.


----------



## evet (23 Mai 2006)

djayhh a dit:
			
		

> Quand vous achetez un nouveau mac, notamment portable, pensez vous que l'AppleCare est une option indispensable lors de son achat???


 
Oui ! Sans hésiter !
Vu la fiabilité de certains portables... 

Cela te permet d'être "tranquille" 2 ans de plus au dela de la garantie classique.
Et effectivement tu as jusqu'au dernier moment pour y souscrire, avant la fin de la première année.
Je tiens compte maintenant de cela dans le prix du Mac systématiquement, ce qui ne me rassure plus pour cette marque , même si par ailleurs , j'en apprécie certaine qualité.


----------



## oxigen (24 Mai 2006)

Lorsque des machines coûtent aussi cher, je crois qu'il est utile de faire une dépense supplémentaire pour s'assurer de ne pas avoir de problème pendant un bon bout de temps ... Il y a deux ans, j'avais galéré avec mon ordi, j'ai payé un technicien très cher pour me le réparer : pourquoi ? Je n'avais pas de garanti prolongé !


----------



## Lodoss (24 Mai 2006)

Pour mon iBook je l'avais pris et jamais utilisé   du coup vu le prix pour mon MBP17" je ne l'ai pas pris   on verra bien .......


----------



## Nobody (24 Mai 2006)

Pas mieux. J'ai souscris à l'AppleCare un peu moins de an après l'achat de mon iBook.
Je pense que pour environ 260  ça vaut la peine. Ne fut-ce qu'un DD qui lâche, ce qui parait être le point faible des portables, tu récupères ta mise.

Pi, je défalque tout ça des contributions, alors...


----------



## Aenelia (12 Juin 2006)

J'hésite vraiment à la prendre pour mon MBP, c'est vachement cher 449 euros :/
Je peux déduire 20% si je la prends au moment de l'achat avec ma reduc ADC ?


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

Aenelia a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite vraiment à la prendre pour mon MBP, c'est vachement cher 449 euros :/
> Je peux déduire 20% si je la prends au moment de l'achat avec ma reduc ADC ?



Pour l'AppleCare, apparement on peut le prendre jusqu'à la fin de la garantie "normale".
Donc tu peux (normalement) acheter ton MBP sans l'AppleCare, et si tu en rescend le besoin plus tard, y souscrire avant la fin de la garantie d'un an


----------



## Aenelia (12 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'AppleCare, apparement on peut le prendre jusqu'à la fin de la garantie "normale".
> Donc tu peux (normalement) acheter ton MBP sans l'AppleCare, et si tu en rescend le besoin plus tard, y souscrire avant la fin de la garantie d'un an



Je sais  Mais ce n'était pas ma question


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

En ce qui concerne une éventuelle réduction avec l'ADC... c'est possible.

Je sais que l'AppleCare est moins cher en passant par l'Ofup.. déjà qu'il y a 10% de récuc sur les MacBook Pro...


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

*les extensions de garanties c'est la meilleure façon qu'ont trouvé les entreprises pour te vendre ce qu'elles te doivent !
*
Voilà ce qu'est l'apple care, la meilleure façon pour ces boîtes d'arrondir leur fin de mois.

Si ton mac passe la 1ère année, t'as 90 % de chance qu'il passe les 2 autres, rares sont ceux qui ont à se servir de l'applecare dans la 2e ou 3e année et on peut changer quasi toutes les pièces soit même, surtout quand il s'agit d'un disque dur ou d'un lecteur, en 1 heure maxi pour les moins adroits c'est fait.

Donc moi je dis non, évidemment non que c'est pas indispensable, je la prendrai jamais, j'en suis à mon 3e mac perso, un imac, un powerbook et un powermac, tous mes amis sont sur mac, personnes n'a eu besoin d'extension de garantie.

Je dis pas que ceux qui la prennent sont cons, je dis juste qu'ils cautionnent un système délibérément précaire. C'est quand même dingue que 50 % des gens trouvent normal qu'on te vende du matos "haut de gamme" garantie 1 an seulement et qu'on te vende aussi chère une extension de garantie pour les 2 années qui suivent, si encore c'était 5 ans en tout, ok, mais 3.... faudrait voir les stats, mais combien de mac passent les 3 années sans la moindre encombre ? 85 % ? + ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si ton mac passe la 1ère année, t'as 90 % de chance qu'il passe les 2 autres, rares sont ceux qui ont à se servir de l'applecare dans la 2e ou 3e année et on peut changer quasi toutes les pièces soit même, surtout quand il s'agit d'un disque dur ou d'un lecteur, en 1 heure maxi pour les moins adroits c'est fait.


Je partage toutafé cette opinion... sauf pour les ordinateurs portables et les écrans LCD.

-> Les pièces des portables coûtent horriblement $ (écran LCD, clavier, et autres joyeusetés). Bien souvent la réparation ne peut se faire que chez Apple, et si la qualité du travail ne fait aucun doute (j'ai testé), le coût des réparations n'est pas anodin non plus... Bref dès la moindre réparation nécessitant un passage chez "La pomme", votre Apple Care est amorti...

-> J'ai acheté il y a quelques temps déjà un PM G5 BiPro avec un Cinema Display 20". l'écran m'avait coûté plus de 1400 Euros à l'époque. 18 mois après l'achat, écran en berne. Aucun Apple-centre ne répare ce genre d'écran. Retour impératif chez Apple et échange standard de rigueur... Là aussi l'Apple Care acheté pour mon PowerMac et qui couvrait l'écran a été plus que largement amorti...

Quant au débat "les produits (haut de gamme) style Apple devraient bénéficier d'une garantie supérieure à un an", on le retrouve dans bien d'autres secteurs de l'industrie. Certaines voitures coréennes sont garanties 3 ans. Ce n'est pourtant ni le cas des BMW ni des Mercedes...





Laurent F


----------



## legascon (12 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne une éventuelle réduction avec l'ADC... c'est possible.
> 
> Je sais que l'AppleCare est moins cher en passant par l'Ofup.. déjà qu'il y a 10% de récuc sur les MacBook Pro...


Avec l'Apple on campus la réduc est de 15 % en gros


----------



## Aenelia (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> *les extensions de garanties c'est la meilleure façon qu'ont trouvé les entreprises pour te vendre ce qu'elles te doivent !*


J'ai lu le sujet sur l'Apple Care, je connais ton opinion 
Et je la partage dans une certaine mesure.



> *Hardware Purchase Program Policies, Europe*
> 
> Your ADC Membership may permit you to purchase a limited number of development systems at a discount. A system is equivalent to one CPU (either server, desktop, or portable). If you are purchasing peripherals (monitor, cable, etc.) you must order all items at the same time as your system purchase in order to receive a discount.




Mais bon ça m'aide pas trop 



> There are no refunds on items purchased through the ADC Hardware Purchase Program.
> http://developer.apple.com/membership/europe.html



Gnou ? Genre, on aurait pas droit à satisfait ou remboursé en 10 jours.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,
Vos arguments se tiennent tous, les "pour" comme les "contre". Certes, les extensions de garantie sont à la limite de l'arnaque (de quel coté de la limite  ), mais cette pratique n'est pas exclusive à Apple ni à l'informatique.

Le problème avec les "Macs", autant les portables que les iMacs, c'est la difficulté pour le "pékin" moyen de démonter la machine et de procéder lui-même, ne serais-ce qu'au diagnostique. Les derniers iMacIntels sont paraît-il parmi les plus difficiles à ouvrir et refermer.
J'ai pris l'AppleCare trois mois après mon achat. Mes raisons en sont simples :
- Intel (Early2006) = essuyage de plâtres (même si je semble être tombé sur une bonne machine) ;
- la lecture des (més-)aventures des "rémanents" sur le forum m'a convaincu des avantages de l'AppleCare en cas de pépins matériel ;
- j'aime être tranquille.

Concerant le coût, je conseillerais de profiter d'une partie de la première année pour se constituer un petit pécule à cet effet.
Tout le monde ne peut "bidouiller" son Mac et le savoir a un prix. A chacun selon ses moyens, financiers ou techniques.

C'moon.


----------



## MiMac (12 Juin 2006)

Moi je n'ai pas pris de mutuelle santé, c'est une arnaque, je ne suis jamais malade.
Moi je n'ai pas d'assurance voiture, c'est une arnaque, je n'ai jamais eu d'accident, d'ailleurs, je n'ai même pas le permis, j'ai essayé la voiture de mon père quand j'étais ado, je ne l'ai pas ammoché, donc je ne l'ai pas passé, c'est trop l'arnaque le permis.
Pour ma maison, c'est pareil, pas d'assurance, je n'ai jamais été cambriolé, jamais eu de dégâts des eaux, d'électricité... je vais pas payer une assurance pour rien.
Je ne met jamais de préservatif, je vais pas enrichir le pharmacien du coin, je n'ai jamais attrapé le sida.
...

Donc faites tous comme moi.

MiMac (après une mauvaise journée).


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai pas pris de mutuelle santé, c'est une arnaque, je ne suis jamais malade.
> Moi je n'ai pas d'assurance voiture, c'est une arnaque, je n'ai jamais eu d'accident, d'ailleurs, je n'ai même pas le permis, j'ai essayé la voiture de mon père quand j'étais ado, je ne l'ai pas ammoché, donc je ne l'ai pas passé, c'est trop l'arnaque le permis.
> Pour ma maison, c'est pareil, pas d'assurance, je n'ai jamais été cambriolé, jamais eu de dégâts des eaux, d'électricité... je vais pas payer une assurance pour rien.
> Je ne met jamais de préservatif, je vais pas enrichir le pharmacien du coin, je n'ai jamais attrapé le sida.
> ...




Toi t'es un peu kon surtout nan ?
Tu déformes totalement mon propos, c'est idiot, c'est une posture narcissique sans intérêt qui ne fait pas avancer le débat, c'est réducteur et caricatural, bref ça vaut même pas la peine que m'étende plus...


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Je partage toutafé cette opinion... sauf pour les ordinateurs portables et les écrans LCD.
> 
> -> Les pièces des portables coûtent horriblement $ (écran LCD, clavier, et autres joyeusetés). Bien souvent la réparation ne peut se faire que chez Apple, et si la qualité du travail ne fait aucun doute (j'ai testé), le coût des réparations n'est pas anodin non plus... Bref dès la moindre réparation nécessitant un passage chez "La pomme", votre Apple Care est amorti...
> 
> ...




Ok, c'est la même chose ailleurs je le sais bien, et j'ai le même discours pour une cuisine IKEA, faut le savoir quand même que vendre de l'extension de garantie c'est le meilleur buziness qui soit c'est tout ce que je dis, j'ai pas envie de cautionner ça pour 3 principales raisons :

- je n'ai pas l'argent
- je peux faire autrement dans 95 % des cas
- il y a plus de chance qu'elle ne me serve à rien qu'à quelque chose, la 1ère année me suffit.

Maintenant je ne dis pas faites comme moins mais je réponds juste à la question en disant que non et évidemment non un applecare n'est pas indispensable et je donne mon avis rien de plus, c'est tout même pas sorcier.

Et moi je passe pas mon temps à me plaindre qu'on nous prend pour des vaches à lait 

Oui et là je réponds plus à machin qu'à toi 

Maintenant, quand on a les moyen, qu'on fait une syncope à la vue d'un tournevis et qu'en plus on a un portable, certes alors allons-y gaiement et reprenons une part de part d'applecare


----------



## Aenelia (12 Juin 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai pas pris de mutuelle santé, c'est une arnaque, je ne suis jamais malade.
> Moi je n'ai pas d'assurance voiture, c'est une arnaque, je n'ai jamais eu d'accident, d'ailleurs, je n'ai même pas le permis, j'ai essayé la voiture de mon père quand j'étais ado, je ne l'ai pas ammoché, donc je ne l'ai pas passé, c'est trop l'arnaque le permis.
> Pour ma maison, c'est pareil, pas d'assurance, je n'ai jamais été cambriolé, jamais eu de dégâts des eaux, d'électricité... je vais pas payer une assurance pour rien.
> Je ne met jamais de préservatif, je vais pas enrichir le pharmacien du coin, je n'ai jamais attrapé le sida.
> ...



C'est surtout toi qui te décridibilises :/


----------



## MiMac (12 Juin 2006)

Je m'excuse, je m'excuse, je m'excuse... d'avoir poster cet humeur.
J'ai vraiment passer une sale journée, et je savais bien que je n'aurais pas du poster ce message ridicule.
Je m'en excuse.
Je ne sais pas quoi dire de plus. Je peux même m'auto s'ensurer et partir de ce forum s'il le faut.

MiMac


----------



## whiplash (12 Juin 2006)

Je finis le college l'an prochain.  Pour l'instant mon programme est art et communications, mais je veux me diriger vers post/production-effets spéciaux.  J'ai alors décidé de m'acheter un iMac intel toute équipé 20 pouces et toutes les spécifications dans le tapis.  Je n'ai que 16 ans et à 16 ans lorsqu'on achete une machine de ce prix avec sa propres argent on a un peu le chtons.  J'ai alors demandé au technicien de mon école qui a 60 ans et est macusers depuis un tres tres long moment.  '' J'achète des macs à chaque année pour renouveler le materiel et je suis obligé de prendre le apple care, la direction l'oblige.  En 10 ans dans cette école le seul apple care à avoir été utilisé a été sur un vieux eMac car un élève était aller échapper du soda dans la fente situé sur le côté.  Chez moi je ne prends jamais d'apple care et j'ai des macs vieux de 15 ans encore en très bonne état.  On ne parle pas ici d'une machine indestructible mais quand même pas d'un pc a 300 euros''.

Finalement pas d'apple care pour mon iMac et de toute façon j'avais tellement l'habitude de démonter mon pc pour changer disque dur, lecteurs cd deffectueux, ram cramer que tenir mon mac en santé ne sera qu'une routine.

Pas d'apple care

cya


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai pas pris de mutuelle santé, c'est une arnaque, je ne suis jamais malade.
> Moi je n'ai pas d'assurance voiture, c'est une arnaque, je n'ai jamais eu d'accident, d'ailleurs, je n'ai même pas le permis, j'ai essayé la voiture de mon père quand j'étais ado, je ne l'ai pas ammoché, donc je ne l'ai pas passé, c'est trop l'arnaque le permis.
> Pour ma maison, c'est pareil, pas d'assurance, je n'ai jamais été cambriolé, jamais eu de dégâts des eaux, d'électricité... je vais pas payer une assurance pour rien.
> Je ne met jamais de préservatif, je vais pas enrichir le pharmacien du coin, je n'ai jamais attrapé le sida.
> ...





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es un peu kon surtout nan ?
> Tu déformes totalement mon propos, c'est idiot, c'est une posture narcissique sans intérêt qui ne fait pas avancer le débat, c'est réducteur et caricatural, bref ça vaut même pas la peine que m'étende plus...


Carton rouge là !! :hein:
Tu devrais aller faire un tour ICI où tu y trouveras ceci :


> - Rester *courtois* avec ses interlocuteurs. Éviter les attaques personnelles.


MiMac, malgré sa mauvaise humeur, a su resté respectueux et s'en est même excuser 
Bon... c'est pas pour autant que je cautionne ta réflexion un peu extreme...

C'est pas du tout la même chose.

L'AppleCare est une bonne chose, beaucoup l'ont prouvé et ont été content d'avoir encore une garantie au moment où cela était nécessaire.

Certes, c'est assez cher "juste" pour une garantie dont on ne peut savoir si elle va servir.

Cependant Apple est vraiment très "sympas" de proposer ce service pendant toute la durée de la garantie initiale.
Cela aurait pu n'être possible qu'à l'achat du produit... or ce n'est pas le cas !

Edit : si vous estimez que cela ne sert à rien (beaucoup de personnes n'ont jamais eu de soucis avec leur Mac même après la garantie) ou que vous vous sentez comme une "vache à lait", alors ne prenez pas l'AppleCare.


----------



## MiMac (12 Juin 2006)

Je suis assez d'accord avec ton argumentaire, c'est une arnaque de payer ce service aussi cher. 
Mais bon, quand on voit tous les pépins qui peuvent arriver avec un ordi, et encore plus avec une machine nomade et fragile par sa conception (chaleur entre autre), on peut relativiser un peu.
Et puis si on est un peu malin, on ne prend pas l'apple care à l'achat, mais au bout d'un an, ce qui repousse la garantie pas de deux ans mais de trois.
Et à ce niveau là, ajouter 319 euros pour trois ans supplémentaire, c'est beaucoup moins exhorbitant comparé au changement d'une carte mère, ou tout simplement à la réparation de son portable par un réparateur agréé parce que l'on n'y connait rien en bricolage ou que l'on ne veut pas s'y risquer.

J'espère que j'aurais fait avancer le débat cette fois-ci. Encore mes excuses pour l'autre post.
Et pour finir, dans mon cas, mon MacBook aura sûrement un AppleCare dans un an, alors que mon iMac n'en a pas eu, chose que je regrette, puisqu'il donne des signes de fatigue (HD et antenne wifi ou airport).

MiMac.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, quand on a les moyen, qu'on fait une syncope à la vue d'un tournevis et qu'en plus on a un portable, certes alors allons-y gaiement et reprenons une part de part d'applecare



Je ne sais pas si le fait de savoir manipuler un tournevis et une clef à molettes soit si important que cela... Le fait de savoir démonter son ordinateur est une chose, le réparer une autre. J'ai changé sans la moindre difficulté le HD de mon PauvreBook. N'empèche que si le clavier (ou l'écran, ou...) de ce dernier devait lâcher, je serai bien content (comme je l'ai été quand mon écran Apple a refusé de s'allumer...) de faire fonctionner mon AppleCare...

En outre, je ne sais pas si "avoir les moyens" est l'une des seules raisons d'acheter un AppleCare... C'est même AMHA un argument assez polémique... Par contre le fait d'utiliser son ordinateur comme une instrument de travail, de ne pouvoir s'en passer (ben oui, il y a des gens comme ça...), de pouvoir bénéficier d'une réparation de qualité et rapidement en cas de problème est un bon argument

Je n'aime pas avoir de mauvaises surprises dans ma vie professionnelle (pas vraiment le temps de gérer çà...), alors je suis un adepte des extensions de garanties quand l'objet est plutôt technique et fragile (infomatique, automobile, HiFi, vidéoprojecteur, etc.), et dans la majorité des cas, l'investissement a été plus que rentabilisé...

Bref, chacun fait comme il veut/peut, et je ne pense pas que qqu'un détienne la "vérité absolue" sur ce sujet, ni toi, ni moi...





Laurent F


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si le fait de savoir manipuler un tournevis et une clef à molettes soit si important que cela... Le fait de savoir démonter son ordinateur est une chose, le réparer une autre. J'ai changé sans la moindre difficulté le HD de mon PauvreBook. N'empèche que si le clavier (ou l'écran, ou...) de ce dernier devait lâcher, je serai bien content (comme je l'ai été quand mon écran Apple a refusé de s'allumer...) de faire fonctionner mon AppleCare...
> 
> En outre, je ne sais pas si "avoir les moyens" est l'une des seules raisons d'acheter un AppleCare... C'est même AMHA un argument assez polémique... Par contre le fait d'utiliser son ordinateur comme une instrument de travail, de ne pouvoir s'en passer (ben oui, il y a des gens comme ça...), de pouvoir bénéficier d'une réparation de qualité et rapidement en cas de problème est un bon argument
> 
> ...




Oui oui personne ne détient la vérité et c'est pour ça que je ne fais que donner mon avis, mais ça vous avez du mal à l'entendre apparemment...  Je l'ai écrit noir sur blanc alors maintenant je peux plus rien pour vous.

C'est mon outil de travail et je ne peux pas m'en passer. 

Mais plus personne ne répare rien du tout, monde de merde, on change un point c'est tout et pour ce faire, un tournevis, un tutorial, des yeux et c'est bon


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Je m'excuse, je m'excuse, je m'excuse... d'avoir poster cet humeur.
> J'ai vraiment passer une sale journée, et je savais bien que je n'aurais pas du poster ce message ridicule.
> Je m'en excuse.
> Je ne sais pas quoi dire de plus. Je peux même m'auto s'ensurer et partir de ce forum s'il le faut.
> ...




Y a pô de mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je monte rapidement sur les tables et je balance les chaise facilement, mais je redescends aussi facilement pour payer une bière


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

MiMac a dit:
			
		

> Je suis assez d'accord avec ton argumentaire, c'est une arnaque de payer ce service aussi cher.



Oui et non... Ce qui est une arnaque est de vendre des pièces détachées aussi $ ! Certaines - banales - sont même hors de prix pour limiter les achats d'ordinateurs portables à l'étranger. Essayez voir d'acheter un clavier AZERTY pour PauvreBook juste pour rigoler   !




> Mais bon, quand on voit tous les pépins qui peuvent arriver avec un ordi, et encore plus avec une machine nomade et fragile par sa conception (chaleur entre autre), on peut relativiser un peu.




D'accord...




> Et puis si on est un peu malin, on ne prend pas l'apple care à l'achat, mais au bout d'un an, ce qui repousse la garantie pas de deux ans mais de trois.




Ben non ; l'AppleCare c'est 3 ans en tout (à partir de la date d'achat de l'ordinateur)...





Laurent F


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Carton rouge là !! :hein:
> Tu devrais aller faire un tour ICI où tu y trouveras ceci :



Garde tes cartons rouge pour les grandes occasion sinon tu vas pas être trop crédible en tant qu'arbitre 



			
				kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Cependant Apple est vraiment très "sympas"


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

whiplash a dit:
			
		

> Finalement pas d'apple care pour mon iMac et de toute façon j'avais tellement l'habitude de démonter mon pc pour changer disque dur, lecteurs cd deffectueux, ram cramer que tenir mon mac en santé ne sera qu'une routine.
> 
> Pas d'apple care
> 
> cya




Voilà, on peut faire comme ça aussi  


Je vous rappelle que la question de ce sondage c'est "applecare, oui ou non ?"

Moi j'expose le non, vous le oui, j'ai dit que je comprenais votre point de vue, je sais pas ce que voulez de plus, moi je dis juste qu'il n'est pas question que l'apple care devienne une évidence mais un vrai choix, sinon c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

moi ce qui m'enerve franchement c'est quand on te vend à grand renfort de "we are the best" des machines garanties 365 jours et pas un de plus et que pour le reste bah c'est par ici la monnaie. En ce sens je suis daccord avec jaipatoukompri


----------



## kennymac (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, on peut faire comme ça aussi
> 
> 
> Je vous rappelle que la question de ce sondage c'est "applecare, oui ou non ?"
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec l'échange d'avis... mais de la à traiter MiMac de, je te cite, "kon" (avec la faute qui va bien...)

Mais j'apprécie que tu te sois excusé 

Donc repartons sur le sujet initial 

Tu n'as pas l'air d'accord avec mon "Cependant Apple est vraiment très sympas"... mais avoue que tout les constructeurs ne proposent pas une extension de garantie jusqu'à la fin de la garantie initiale... enfin je ne crois pas.
Mais c'est tout de même une bonne chose de disposer d'une année pour décider d'y souscrire ou non.


Et effectivement, et surtout grace au point que je viens d'exposer, l'AppleCare est un choix et non une "evidence" comme tu le dis


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

Si encore apple care c'était le grand confort, cigare au lèvre, notre gros cul assis au fond de la cadillac, je dirais pas, mais là tu payes un max pour un produit qui vaut pas grand chose, qui rapporte beaucoup à apple et peu aux utilisateurs, la balance manque d'équilibre et quand c'est flagrant comme ça j'arrive plus à me taire  

Apple care 2 ans déjà il faudrait l'appeler puisque tout le monde a 1 an par défaut, ce que ne savent même pas certains :rateau:


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais plus personne ne répare rien du tout, monde de merde, on change un point c'est tout et pour ce faire, un tournevis, un tutorial, des yeux et c'est bon



Pfiou ! Quel amalgame ! Savoir démonter un ordinateur est une chose, mais si l'écran d'un iMac lâche, vous faites comment ? vous le réparez ou vous le changez ? Et vous en trouvez un où ? Chez le "chinoix du coin" ? Chez Apple ? 

Sur un PowerBook, pour changer un clavier Azerty, ou un écran, ou... autre chose qu'un disque dur/lecteur de CD-DVD / RAM vous faites comment et vous vous le procurez où ? Je vous rappelle aussi qu'Apple a eu la malheureuse idée d'intégrer sur ses dernière "cartes maman" de PowerBook les modules BT et Airport, et çà c'est aussi un scandale... mais bon, on peut apprendre à manier le fer à souder et s'en sortir à moindre frais...

En ce qui concerne la notion "d'outil de travail" et de ne pas vouloir se prendre la tête avec du matériel, je persiste et j'assume...

Enfin, j'ai bien relu votre premier post dans cette discussion, et je crois que le moins que l'on puisse dire est que vous y étiez assez "polémique" :

*"les extensions de garanties c'est la meilleure façon qu'ont trouvé les entreprises pour te vendre ce qu'elles te doivent !"*

Apple ne nous doit rien du tout. Il nous propose du matos assorti de conditions de garantie précises. Rien n'est dissimulé ou caché... Après si ça ne convient pas, on n'est pas obligé d'acheter...





Laurent F


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

C'est bien bravo, t'es mur pour le prochain apple care 5 ans à 1500   

Excuse moi de voir un peu plus loin que le bout de mon mac et de savoir que l'extension de garantie n'est pas un service, mais un business lucratif.

Bref :sleep:


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou ! Quel amalgame ! Savoir démonter un ordinateur est une chose, mais si l'écran d'un iMac lâche, vous faites comment ? vous le réparez ou vous le changez ? Et vous en trouvez un où ? Chez le "chinoix du coin" ? Chez Apple ?
> 
> Sur un PowerBook, pour changer un clavier Azerty, ou un écran, ou... autre chose qu'un disque dur/lecteur de CD-DVD / RAM vous faites comment et vous vous le procurez où ? Je vous rappelle aussi qu'Apple a eu la malheureuse idée d'intégrer sur ses dernière "cartes maman" de PowerBook les modules BT et Airport, et çà c'est aussi un scandale... mais bon, on peut apprendre à manier le fer à souder et s'en sortir à moindre frais...
> 
> ...



hola calmez vous mon brave !!
je pense que ce que veut dire jaipatoukompri c'est qu'apple se vante d'être un manufacturier " à part"...différent d'un simple assembleur corréeen de produit discount et mal fagotté. Mais que dans le même temps son service de garantie standard d'un an ne diffère en rien du pc acer à 599  en tête de gondole chez confo. Et qu'en plus il facture "excessivement" une extension de garantie qui est loin d'être irreprochable. C'est clair que c'est de l'abus et qu'on est pas obligé de se faire enc...er, abuser ! c'est un peu comme le truc du macbook noir à 200 keusses de plus que le blanc, ils abusent...on est pas obligé de le prendre...et blablabla. Bref, ils ont un coté elitiste culcul qui est pénible parfois


----------



## Xman (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si encore apple care c'était le grand confort, cigare au lèvre, notre gros cul assis au fond de la cadillac, je dirais pas, mais là tu payes un max pour un produit qui vaut pas grand chose, qui rapporte beaucoup à apple et peu aux utilisateurs, la balance manque d'équilibre et quand c'est flagrant comme ça j'arrive plus à me taire
> 
> Apple care 2 ans déjà il faudrait l'appeler puisque tout le monde a 1 an par défaut, ce que ne savent même pas certains :rateau:



+1  

Je trouve "personnellement toutes les extensions de garantie comme de la "fumisterie" et de l'arnaque.....Je travaille dans l'automobile, et je sais, compte tenu des prix de vente pratiques, par les constructeurs automobiles, et idem pour les ordis, que ce n'est qu'un bon moyen de se faire des marges complementaires. Ceci s'appuie sur des statistiques...Quels risques qu'un Mac tombe en panne le treizieme mois, le quatorzieme.....
Donc, chacun voit midi à sa porte...et chacun à le droit d'avoir son opinion....

:affraid: Mon iBook à deux ans, et mon clavier deconne := le e accent aigü ne marche plus !!!

Pfff ! 85 &#8364; , c'est encore moins cher, et de toutre façon ils auraient trouve -accent aigu- une excuse pour ne pas me le rembourser.


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien bravo, t'es mur pour le prochain apple care 5 ans à 1500  &#8364;
> 
> Excuse moi de voir un peu plus loin que le bout de mon mac et de savoir que l'extension de garantie n'est pas un service, mais un business lucratif.
> 
> Bref :sleep:


d'ailleurs si c'etait un service, ça existerait pas   
ps : ce poste de jaipatoukompri meritait un pt disco mais apparement faut que j'en distribue à d'autres avant. Donc je te le dis jaipatoukompri...je te donne de pt disco et je suis un conquérant de la liberté qui lutte contre la dictature des modos!!


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

whiplash a dit:
			
		

> '' J'achète des macs à chaque année pour renouveler le materiel et je suis obligé de prendre le apple care, la direction l'oblige.  En 10 ans dans cette école le seul apple care à avoir été utilisé a été sur un vieux eMac car un élève était aller échapper du soda dans la fente situé sur le côté.



Et il a bien de la chance que l'Applecare est fonctionné dans ce cas   ! Je doute en effet que "le bain au soda" soit particulièrement recommandé pour un ordinateur et ça reste habituellement une clause d'exclusion de garantie...



> Chez moi je ne prends jamais d'apple care et j'ai des macs vieux de 15 ans encore en très bonne état.  On ne parle pas ici d'une machine indestructible mais quand même pas d'un pc a 300 euros''.




Sauf que la qualité se perd, même chez Apple (et çà c'est le problème de notre Société aujourd'hui, où les "contrôles qualité" en sortie d'usine sont en réalité réalisé par le client...).
Un trou de mémoire ?
-> Les PowerBook Titanium et leurs problèmes de peinture...
-> Les iBook G3 500Mhz-800Mhz et leur problème de carte mère/vidéo
-> Les problèmes récurrents de fiabilité de certaines séries
     de PowerMac G5 Bipro(révision 1)
-> Les problèmes de refroidissements des premiers iMac G5
etc. etc.

Et Apple s'est tjrs fait tirer les noreilles pour reconnaitre aussi rapidement qu'il aurait été souhaitable certains "vices cachés"...




> Finalement pas d'apple care pour mon iMac et de toute façon j'avais tellement l'habitude de démonter mon pc pour changer disque dur, lecteurs cd deffectueux, ram cramer que tenir mon mac en santé ne sera qu'une routine.




Sauf que vous ne trouverez pas/jamais certaines pièces chez le "chinois du coin" et qu'il vous faudra passer (souvent) par "La Pomme"

Pour le reste, je partage au fond toutafé l'opinion de "jaipatoukompri".
Le scandale est de voir autant de produits défectueux sortir d'usine... Le scandale est de voir Apple vendre aussi $ certaines pièces qu'il est le seul à pouvoir fournir... Le problème est de voir cette firme avoir autant de difficultés à commercialiser une première série d'un nouvel ordinateur sans que ce dernier ne soit atteint de défauts de jeunesse...

Le scandale est de laisser tellement le doute s'insinuer dans l'esprit des gens (risque de panne, etc.), que pour certains clients, l'achat d'une extension de garantie devient un mal nécessaire pour limiter les risques d'avoir un problème. Et ca dépasse et de très loin le seul domaine de l'informatique. Qui "s'amuse encore aujourd'hui" à acheter un ouature multiplexée (alors qu'il en a besoin pour bosser) sans prendre de contrat d'extension de garantie ?

Mais il y a une différence entre "dénoncer ces dérives" et de devoir malgré tout pour certains, s'assurer que leur outil de travail reste parfaitement fonctionnel... 



Laurent F


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Le scandale est de laisser tellement le doute s'insinuer dans l'esprit des gens (risque de panne, etc.), que pour certains clients, l'achat d'une extension de garantie devient un mal nécessaire pour limiter les risques d'avoir un problème. Et ca dépasse et de très loin le seul domaine de l'informatique. Qui "s'amuse encore aujourd'hui" à acheter un ouature multiplexée (alors qu'il en a besoin pour bosser) sans prendre de contrat d'extension de garantie ?
> 
> Mais il y a une différence entre "dénoncer ces dérives" et de devoir malgré tout pour certains, s'assurer que leur outil de travail reste parfaitement fonctionnel...
> 
> ...


moi ce qui me gave c'est l'uyilisation de la peur, du couperet comme utilsation hypocrite de quelque chose qui est effectivement du. Je suis désolé mais si apple ne peut garantir son matos 3 ans c'est qu'il y a un probleme. Une skoda est garantie plus que ça ! On ne peut pas se la jouer top of the top et garantir façon supermarket dans le même temps.


----------



## MiMac (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Ben non ; l'AppleCare c'est 3 ans en tout (à partir de la date d'achat de l'ordinateur)...
> Laurent F


Quand je vous disais que j'avais passé une mauvaise journée :rateau: 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je monte rapidement sur les tables et je balance les chaise facilement, mais je redescends aussi facilement pour payer une bière



Ok, mais c'est moi qui te paye la bière alors.

MiMac


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> hola calmez vous mon brave !!



Mais je suis parfaitement calme cher ami...



> je pense que ce que veut dire jaipatoukompri c'est qu'apple se vante d'être un manufacturier " à part"...différent d'un simple assembleur corréeen de produit discount et mal fagotté. Mais que dans le même temps son service de garantie standard d'un an ne diffère en rien du pc acer à 599  en tête de gondole chez confo.




Ben s'il existe des gens qui croient que la qualité (de fabrication) et la fiabilité Apple est encore nettement supérieure à celle de ses concurrents... C'est qu'ils ont un sérieux problème de "distorsion de la réalité" AMHA...




> Et qu'en plus il facture "excessivement" une extension de garantie qui est loin d'être irreprochable. C'est clair que c'est de l'abus et qu'on est pas obligé de se faire enc...er, abuser !




Ben perso j'en ai plutôt une bonne expérience du SAV AppleCare. MON problème est d'avoir eu autant besoin d'y faire appel. Le problème est d'être - et pour chaque contrat souscrit - toujours retombé dans mes sous, si je fais le total de ce que les réparations sans garantie étendue m'auraient coûté (6 Mac)...




> C'est un peu comme le truc du macbook noir à 200 keusses de plus que le blanc, ils abusent...on est pas obligé de le prendre...et blablabla.




Le MacBook noir bénéficie d'un matériau de coque complètement différent du blanc... Pour le reste comme vous le dite très justement, il existe un modèle blanc moins $...




> Bref, ils ont un coté elitiste culcul qui est pénible parfois



100 % d'accord avec vous !

Ben oui ! Et c'est ça le "monde réel". Tant que "on/vous/je" achète leurs produits et qu'Apple dégage autant de bénéfices, ils auraient torts de se priver...





Laurent F


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Je trouve "personnellement toutes les extensions de garantie comme de la "fumisterie" et de l'arnaque.....Je travaille dans l'automobile, et je sais, compte tenu des prix de vente pratiques, par les constructeurs automobiles, et idem pour les ordis, que ce n'est qu'un bon moyen de se faire des marges complementaires. Ceci s'appuie sur des statistiques...Quels risques qu'un Mac tombe en panne le treizieme mois, le quatorzieme.....
> Donc, chacun voit midi à sa porte...et chacun à le droit d'avoir son opinion....
> ...




Ah quand même  

Puis bon après on peut se débrouiller un peu quoi, moi je me situe du côté des "pas de tunes" et avec ebay, quelques revendeurs par ci par là, on peut quasi tout trouver, de la carte mère au clavier en passant par l'alim et à pas cher.  

Vous imaginez quand même que si on devait considérer le prix des mac avec l'extension de garantie ils deviendraient alors effectivement hors de prix ? Si elle était obligatoire ça serait un drame en fait, donc elle ne l'est pas


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Mais je suis parfaitement calme cher ami...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour ce qui est de la qualité, il suffit d'aller tater un asus à 1200 pour voir qu'apple est au dessus.

pour ce qui est de la garantie, j'ai quand même du m'y reprendre à trois fois avant que le SAV de l'applestore accepte de m' echanger un macbook defectueux vieux de 3 jours!

pour le macbook noir, j'ai compris que le materiau etait teinté dans la masse, mais pas qu'il etait de qualité superieure. Pire que tout si tel est le cas. Vivement le mac mini en platine à 12000 


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui ! Et c'est ça le "monde réel". Tant que "on/vous/je" achète leurs produits et qu'Apple dégage autant de bénéfices, ils auraient torts de se priver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bah continue de passer à la caisse pendant que moi et d'autres on sort des bouts sous le manteau :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> pour le macbook noir, j'ai compris que le materiau etait teinté dans la masse



On le croyait tous :rateau:


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> moi ce qui me gave c'est l'utilisation de la peur, du couperet comme utilsation hypocrite de quelque chose qui est effectivement du.




Peur malheureusement justifiée quand on se remémore tous les déboires de "La Pomme" avec ses "Rev One". Le seul mac commercialisé et qui n'ait pas eu de problème à sa première révision est le "Mac mini". Normal, sa carte mère et ses composants dérivés de l'iBook étaient plus que connus...




> Je suis désolé mais si apple ne peut garantir son matos 3 ans c'est qu'il y a un probleme. Une skoda est garantie plus que ça !




Il y a peut-etre un problème... Mais pour aller plus loin, Mercedes, BMW, Audi et bien d'autres marques "haut de gamme" ne garantissent pas leurs véhicules 3 ans... Et pourtant quand on voit les déboires de certains propriétaires de ces engins avec le "célèbre multiplexage" de leur joujou, on se dit que çà serait bien la moindre des choses... Et çà reste de marques "haut de gamme"...




> On ne peut pas se la jouer top of the top et garantir façon supermarket dans le même temps.




Ben si ; çà s'appelle le "monde réel" :
-> une pincée de produits attractifs
-> un bon vendeur
-> Une machine à distordre la réalité
-> un plan marketing bien rôdé
-> Un pool de fidèles clients





Laurent F


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Le scandale est de laisser tellement le doute s'insinuer dans l'esprit des gens (risque de panne, etc.), que pour certains clients, l'achat d'une extension de garantie devient un mal nécessaire pour limiter les risques d'avoir un problème. Et ca dépasse et de très loin le seul domaine de l'informatique. Qui "s'amuse encore aujourd'hui" à acheter un ouature multiplexée (alors qu'il en a besoin pour bosser) sans prendre de contrat d'extension de garantie ?
> 
> Mais il y a une différence entre "dénoncer ces dérives" et de devoir malgré tout pour certains, s'assurer que leur outil de travail reste parfaitement fonctionnel...
> 
> ...




Ok on est d'accord, sauf que toi tu as décidé de cautionner tout ça et d'avoir l'esprit tranquille, moi pas, ça n'a rien de glorieux puisque je peux pas sortir 300 &#8364; de plus quand j'achète un mac, je dis pas que tu es plein aux as et moi pas hein 

Pour la voiture, je suis désolé, mais tune ou pas, je préfère également me prendre une occaz, et la réparer le maximum moi même car c'est le même soucis, 98 % du temps les garage changent la pièce, ne réparent rien et toi tu payes le prix fort. 

Au final j'achète ma voiture 1500 &#8364;, elle me coûte 200 &#8364; par an en moyenne en entretien sur 5 ans et au final je paye moins qu'un autre et je suis pas plus malheureux, pas plus en panne non plus d'ailleurs 

Non merci donc


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah continue de passer à la caisse pendant que moi et d'autres on sort des bouts sous le manteau :rateau:



Oh mais je suis preneur de toutes les bonnes idées :

1/ La prochaine fois que mon Cinema Display tombe en panne après les 12 mois de garantie, je vous contacte pour que vous me disiez comment le réparer (tarif d'achat 1400 euros) sans trop dépenser...

2/ la prochaine fois que le rétro-éclairage de mon PowerBook se met en berne 16 mois après l'achat, vous me trouverez tout ce qui faut - et à bon prix - pour le réparer (1/3 de la valeur du portable)...

3/ La prochaine fois que le module AirPort (intégré à la carte mère) de mon PowerBook actuel tombe en panne, vous me prêterez votre fer à souder ?

Je cautionne - et çà me gonfle pronfondément de fonctionner comme ça mais je ne veux plus m'emmerder avec ce genre de problèmes par manque de temps - parce que je n'ai pas le choix, parce que je peux me le permettre et parce que ce n'est pas mieux ailleurs...



Laurent F


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

Laurent Fignon a dit:
			
		

> Oh mais je suis preneur de toutes les bonnes idées :
> 
> 1/ La prochaine fois que mon Cinema Display tombe en panne après les 12 mois de garantie, je vous contacte pour que vous me disiez comment le réparer (tarif d'achat 1400 euros) sans trop dépenser...
> 
> ...




Un conseil,* TOI*, prends l'applecare tout le temps, même pour camper !


----------



## samoussa (12 Juin 2006)

le probleme d'apple c'est que ça ratisse large, ça va du bobo frimeur avec son macbook pro dont il se sert pour surfer, au bricolo sans tune qui bidouille à droite à gauche sur un vieux G3. Mets les 2 dans un mixer et ça donne...steve jobs! Le genre à ecouter Dylan en lisant le wallstreet journal


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2006)

Xman me fait penser via son CDB que Microsoft va bientôt vendre un produit similaire, une extension de garantie anti blue screen sur 3 ans, ils la vendront 300 , 55 % des utilisateurs seraient intéressés, je laisse la parole à Robert, dirigeant d'une entreprise de stérilets fantaisies :



			
				Robert a dit:
			
		

> Oui aujourd'hui il faut être réactif, on ne peut pas se permettre de planter, j'ai choisi la productivité et la la réactivité, pour ce faire, j'ai choisi et mes clients également, de contracter cette extension de garantie, je tiens d'ailleurs à saluer Bill Gates pour cette initiative


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> pour ce qui est de la qualité, il suffit d'aller tater un asus à 1200 pour voir qu'apple est au dessus.




Vi mais la différence n'est plus ce qu'elle était... En outre, et pour jouer les "vieux cons nostalgique", la "Pomme de la grande époque" garantirait elle les écrans LCD de ses portables (et de ses Cinema Display) 100% sans pixels morts...



> pour ce qui est de la garantie, j'ai quand même du m'y reprendre à trois fois avant que le SAV de l'applestore accepte de m' echanger un macbook defectueux vieux de 3 jours!




Ca c'est parce qu'ils ne vous connaissent pas assez bien    !
Ca m'a fait comme çà aussi la première fois, mais ce matin je n'ai mis que 10 minutes à faire reprendre mon MacBook par l'Apple-Store et m'en faire renvoyer un autre...

Avec un peu d'entrainement je suis certain (mais je ne vous le souhaite pas) que vous pouvez largement me battre    !




> pour le macbook noir, j'ai compris que le materiau etait teinté dans la masse, mais pas qu'il etait de qualité superieure. Pire que tout si tel est le cas.




Il est mat et bien plus résistant aux rayures que le blanc qui est lui composé du même matériau que les derniers iBooks...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (12 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil,* TOI*, prends l'applecare tout le temps, même pour camper !



On ne m'a pas surnommé "Le Marabouté" pour rien    
Si tout le monde était comme moi (et je sais que ce n'est pas le cas), les contrats AppleCare - même au double de leur tarif - ne seraient pas une bonne affaire pour Apple.

Tiens juste en passant, mon Cinema Display de remplacement semble victime du rare phénomène "d'images fantômes" retrouvé sur certains moniteurs LCD ...
Probablement un nouveau départ vers Apple pour échange si ca se reproduit/persiste.



Laurent F


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Juillet 2006)

Poum, je viens deterrer ce sujet du mois dernier parce-que, l'AppleCare, je me t&#226;te &#224; le prendre quand m&#234;me.... J'envisage un petit iMac en 17" vers la fin du mois de septembre ou un peu apr&#232;s, on verra ce que nous reservent d'&#233;ventuelles MAJ, je suis pas press&#233;.
Seulement voil&#224;, je partage la detresse de ma copine qui vient d'avoir son beau portab' HP 17" faire rideau au niveau de l'ecran.... ( achet&#233; il y a un an et 15 jours)
Estimations des r&#233;parations par un pote informaticiens qui appelle HP : 600 euros. Poum.
Plus de garantie... pas de solutions. Le magasin envoie balader, logique, un an c'est un an !!! (Note : un d&#233;p&#244;t de mat&#233;riel pour un devis chez Confo : 60 Euros ! Mais c'est vrai, en m&#234;me temps, on ach&#232;te pas ordi chez Confo !!)
La chance va peut-&#234;tre sourire avec HP qui propose un geste commercial pour la r&#233;paration vu que la garantie a expir&#233;e il y a 2 semaines...

Bref ce genre de panne.... pas grand chose &#224; faire quand ya pu garantie.....
Alors l'Apple-Care............


----------



## Paradise (21 Juillet 2006)

Idem pour les portable c'est tout simplement indispensable et on est pas oblig&#233; de l'acheter de suite ... mais vraiment quand ca merde dans un portable c'est direct plus de 500&#8364; donc vraiment AppleCare 100% Avec  

&#224; ce niveau la pour un MBP une B&#234;te a 2000 euro c'est bien mieux avec AC


----------



## steinway59 (10 Août 2006)

Bonjour!

j'ai un pbook, j'arrive bientot à son jour de 1er anniversaire...et donc je me posais la question pour l'apple care .... ???

j'ai pensé à une chose : l'apple care est une garantie internationale..ok? 
j'ai un ami en vacances au québec et en ce moment, si je lui demande d'acheter pour moi  la bas un apple care pr mon pbook (c'est bcp bcp moins cher qu'en France), ça marche pour la garantie vous pensez??

merci d'avance..


----------



## béné (27 Août 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> le probleme d'apple c'est que ça ratisse large, ça va du bobo frimeur avec son macbook pro dont il se sert pour surfer, au bricolo sans tune qui bidouille à droite à gauche sur un vieux G3. Mets les 2 dans un mixer et ça donne...steve jobs! Le genre à ecouter Dylan en lisant le wallstreet journal


 


:rateau: excellente remarque!! quelle zenitude samoussa!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## béné (27 Août 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Poum, je viens deterrer ce sujet du mois dernier parce-que, l'AppleCare, je me tâte à le prendre quand même.... J'envisage un petit iMac en 17" vers la fin du mois de septembre ou un peu après, on verra ce que nous reservent d'éventuelles MAJ, je suis pas pressé.
> Seulement voilà, je partage la detresse de ma copine qui vient d'avoir son beau portab' HP 17" faire rideau au niveau de l'ecran.... ( acheté il y a un an et 15 jours)
> Estimations des réparations par un pote informaticiens qui appelle HP : 600 euros. Poum.
> Plus de garantie... pas de solutions. Le magasin envoie balader, logique, un an c'est un an !!! (Note : un dépôt de matériel pour un devis chez Confo : 60 Euros ! Mais c'est vrai, en même temps, on achète pas ordi chez Confo !!)
> ...


 

C'est pas mal...moi mon Packard Bella planté 1 an et 10 jours apres son achat (bizarre nan?) et rien du coté du magasin, rien du coté de Packard Bell....je suis po une bricolo 
Alors l'extension Apple je crois peut avoir son utilité!!!!:love:


----------



## Shurikn (27 Août 2006)

Perso j'ai préféré opté pour la Fnac, ça va peut-être faire sourire certain, mais ils ont une garantie que je trouve génial!

Pour 169 .- chf (hé oui je suis Suisse hihi, env: 110 euros) j'ai une garantie Casse/Vol pendant une année et je peux tout au long de cette dernière décider de la prolonger d'année en année, allant jusqu'à trois maximum pour chaque fois 169.-.

Si je renverse du liquide dessus, que je le lache par-terre, que je me le fasse voler (vol caractérisé) il procède à un échange standard! Ceci en plus de la garantie de base qui couvres les défauts de l'appareil.

Voilà, du good ! Et bien moins cher que cette appleCare à 399.-

++ §hu


----------



## béné (27 Août 2006)

Shurikn a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai préféré opté pour la Fnac, ça va peut-être faire sourire certain, mais ils ont une garantie que je trouve génial!
> 
> Pour 169 .- chf (hé oui je suis Suisse hihi, env: 110 euros) j'ai une garantie Casse/Vol pendant une année et je peux tout au long de cette dernière décider de la prolonger d'année en année, allant jusqu'à trois maximum pour chaque fois 169.-.
> 
> ...


 

 Ok quelle difference alors avec l'Apple Care Protection?
Merci d'avance pour vos reponses!


----------



## Shurikn (27 Août 2006)

Ben je n'ai pas vu sur le site de apple, qu'ils couvrent le vol et les dégâts du à l'utilisateur!

++ §hu


----------



## béné (27 Août 2006)

Shurikn a dit:
			
		

> Ben je n'ai pas vu sur le site de apple, qu'ils couvrent le vol et les dégâts du à l'utilisateur!
> 
> ++ §hu


 

oki!:love:


----------



## silos (27 Août 2006)

Shurikn a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai préféré opté pour la Fnac, ça va peut-être faire sourire certain, mais ils ont une garantie que je trouve génial!
> 
> Pour 169 .- chf (hé oui je suis Suisse hihi, env: 110 euros) j'ai une garantie Casse/Vol pendant une année et je peux tout au long de cette dernière décider de la prolonger d'année en année, allant jusqu'à trois maximum pour chaque fois 169.-.
> 
> ...


Voilà bien là toute la sagesse helvéthique...

Je suis CONTRE l'Apple Care en raison de son prix exorbitant. 

La solution de l'extension de garantie Fnac semble être un bon compromis si cette garantie couvre aussi les pannes.


Mais la solution optimum ne serait-elle pas de renouveler son matériel avant la fin de la garantie Apple ? 

A condition que la décôte au bout de 12 mois ne soit pas inférieure au prix de l'Apple Care bien sûr.


----------



## béné (28 Août 2006)

silos a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien là toute la sagesse helvéthique...
> 
> Je suis CONTRE l'Apple Care en raison de son prix exorbitant.
> 
> ...


 


ai passé un peu de temps hier soir à chercher et.....bbrrr froid dans le dos la garantie Fnac....:mouais: 
http://svmmacblogs.vnunet.fr/2004/10/la_fnac_ignore_.html
Certes ça date un poil mais kan meme....
Des temoignages?


----------



## Shurikn (28 Août 2006)

silos a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien là toute la sagesse helvéthique...
> La solution de l'extension de garantie Fnac semble être un bon compromis si cette garantie couvre aussi les pannes.


Comme dit plus haut, elle couvre également les pannes !

Et personnellement je n'ai jamais eu de problème de garantie avec eux. C'est un grand magasin, donc ils ont des sous et des ressources, ce qui fait que si tout est en ordre (garantie, matériel sous condition, etc,...) ils ne discutent pas! Et si une fois vous vous sentez pas compris dans votre problème, dans bien des cas une simple lettre règle le problème. Ils ne veulent pas de mauvaise pub. C'est l'avantage des grandes surfaces!

++ §hu


----------



## Seaborgium (28 Août 2006)

Etant d&#233;j&#224; pass&#233; pour un boulet dans un autre post dont je tairais par pudeur les r&#233;f&#233;rences , je continue sur ma glorieuse lanc&#233;e. j'ai une question tr&#232;s con, ca ressemble &#224; quoi la garantie apple de 1 an ? J'ai beau fouiller dans mes papiers je trouve rien de tr&#232;s significatif, c'est la facture, c'est un machin tamponn&#233; ? 
Si on ach&#234;te une extension de 2 ans via l'apple store je suppose que par la suite il doit falloir prouver la date d'achat de son mac right ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## gondawa (28 Août 2006)

dans le cas d'un portable, le cout d'une carte mere dépasseù le prix de l'apple care .. mauvaises expériences dans le passé d'ou mon choix de le prendre


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Août 2006)

silos a dit:
			
		

> Voilà bien là toute la sagesse helvéthique...
> 
> Je suis CONTRE l'Apple Care en raison de son prix exorbitant.
> 
> ...



c'est ce que je fais depuis 3 ans  comme ça pas de pb de garantie et materiel toujours top


----------



## fyb75 (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour aux anciens,
moi je suis nouvelle sur le site mais je pratique mac depuis 1997 et je dois dire que j'en suis ravie, je ne veux pas de pc...
malgré tout je n'y connais pas grand chose et je me contente de mon vieux G3 à la maison, finance oblige!
j'ai néanmoins quelques soucis que je conterai plus tard.
Au bureau, on est passé à l'imac écran plat et mac OS X, c'est génial !
A bientôt.


----------



## karmousse (17 Novembre 2006)

Juste une question qui me taraude .... pour mon powerbook g4, j'ai acheté lorsque j'étais aux USA un applecare à 200$ alors qu'en France il était beaucoup plus cher.

et là, à la veille de commander mon macbook pro 15 ' core 2 duo, je vais me refaire la même chose via un pote qui va me l'acheter ...

Pour info applecare est une garantie internationale ... quelque soit le lieu d'achat de la machine !!

Question : pourquoi est si cher en France (349  et aux USA 249 ?)

il vaus mieux commander à la limite sur le store US


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2006)

Pour mon iBook G4 perso, apr&#232;s avoir cass&#233; un disque dur et un lecteur CD-Rom en moins de six mois je me suis d&#233;cid&#233; pour l'AppleCare  Depuis, plus de probl&#232;me mais bon 
Pour mon premier PowerBook, il a fallu changer la carte m&#232;re au bout de trois mois (connecteur RAM foiraga).
Pour mon deuxi&#232;me PowerBook [professionnel], on a pris l'Apple Care aussi.

Les portable, c'est fragile donc : AppleCare.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

AppleCare.... un calmant  cher payé pour n'avoir rien à payé!!.J'en est pris un...


----------



## JPTK (18 Novembre 2006)

bompi a dit:


> Les portable, c'est fragile donc : AppleCare.



Comme c'est bien fait... moi je dirais "un portable c'est fragile et c'est vendu cher, et si c'est fragile que ça, faut pas les vendre avec seulement 1 an de garantie", surtout à ce prix, donc moi je dis nan merci, payer pour ça, pas question, donc pas d'apple care me concernant, portable ou pas, mon pwb va très bien d'ailleurs


----------



## Macmaniac_belgium (18 Novembre 2006)

Hello.
Mon ibook ice 700 est mort de manière prématurée après deux ans de services aléatoires.
En fait, il s'éteind après une heure ou deux de boulot et il faut 1 semaine pour le réanimer. Chez Apple, ils m'ont dit que c'était un truc (style "power manager unit") qui bidouillait : cout de la réparation + de 700 euros !
J'ai attendu et achete un Ibook G4 ET l'Applecare...
Quand on a eu une mauvaise expérience, on vit toujours dans l'angoisse du pépin inopiné !

Evidemment, jusque maintenant, aucun twist avec l'ibook G4 !


----------



## shyriu (21 Novembre 2006)

steinway59 a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> j'ai un pbook, j'arrive bientot à son jour de 1er anniversaire...et donc je me posais la question pour l'apple care .... ???
> 
> ...



ça c'est une très très bonne nouvelle pour moi : je me tate vraiment a prendre une applecare car je pars au canada en janvier donc je la prendrai peut etre là bas ... en tout cas merci du tuyau et 1 point disco pour le monsieur !


----------



## Philomo (21 Novembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Comme c'est bien fait... moi je dirais "un portable c'est fragile et c'est vendu cher, et si c'est fragile que ça, faut pas les vendre avec seulement 1 an de garantie", surtout à ce prix, donc moi je dis nan merci, payer pour ça, pas question, donc pas d'apple care me concernant, portable ou pas, mon pwb va très bien d'ailleurs


 
En ce qui me concerne mon PwB de deux ans 1/2 est parti en réparation il y a 3 mois : changement carte mère, clavier, track pad et disque dur. Plus remise en état du voilage de l'écran. 

Il y a 10 jours il est reparti : disque dur HS. 

D'après mon expérience avec d'autres macs, ils tombent tous en panne dans les 3 ans. 
Donc Apple care toujours amorti.

Seul problème : ils ne viennent plus chercher le matériel à domicile, il faut l'emmener chez le réparateur agréé le plus proche. A moins de crier très fort. 
C'est à mon avis un signe :  les retours doivent être extrêmement nombreux.


----------



## gazcube (24 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je n'ai pas encore switché mais je rode et erre dans le forum tel le concombre masqué... 

A titre d'info, je n'avais même pas imaginé devoir prendre une extension de garantie mais à vous lire je ne sais plus désormais. Je compte prendre un imac. C'est une machine sujette aux pannes ?

Pour ce qui est de la garantie FNAC (puisque c'est là que je compte acheter mon imac) elle est de 229 euros pour 3 ans (a compter de la date d'achat)
Je crois que celle de l'appelcare est de 209 euros que l'on peut souscrire en fin de première année et rajoute 2 ans de garantie. 
Elle est donc moins chère que celle de la FNAC.


----------



## zimad (10 Mars 2007)

Franchement Oui, surtout avec tout ces probleme ou plutot défaut de construction chez appele
Sans garantie je mettrais pas 2000euro


----------



## anto (11 Mars 2007)

Bonjour! Je lis ce sujet depuis le début et maintenant j'ai une subite envie de donner mon avis! lol. Le voici : 

Soyons clair : Apple est une entreprise géniale en terme d'image (orientations marketing, design, sentiment iconoclaste, culture de la rumeur organisée...), d'innovations technologiques, d'expérience utilisateur... Elle n'en reste pas moins une multinationale dont le but principale est de faire (beaucoup) d'argent, et ceux qui comme moi la connaissent un peu, savent et dénoncent avec agacement leur propension à prendre le client pour une vache à lait : ipod à 400 euros sans même une housse ni de chargeur, un adaptaeur mini-dvi/dvi pour 20 euros, une extension de garantie de 2 ans pour 350 euros... Bref, c'est sacrément abusé!

Pour ce qui est de l'applecare, quelqu'un qui connait un peu le business sait que c'est simplement un moyen de faire de la marge en plus. Le procédé est simple, prenons l'exemple d'une dalle LCD :
1) J'achète des dalles LCD en très grandes quantités pour faire fondre les prix et elles ne me reviennent qu'à... je sais pas..... disons : 50euros l'unité? et encore, je suis gentil!
2) Je compte sur le bouche à oreille et les différentes enseignes qui vendent les produits de ma marque pour faire savoir qu'en cas de dalle défectueuse au-delà de la garantie minimale de 1an (au passage, pour une entreprise qui se prsente comme la crème de la crème, c'est pas génial...) et bah, je ferais facturer la réparation à un prix exhorbitant (sachant que je suis le seul à pouvoir réparer).... disons.... 400 euros? non? je pense que je suis pas loin du prix!
3) Dans le même temps, je fais aussi savoir que je propose une extension de garantie de 2 ans pour moins "350" euros -> ce qui, en cas de panne est carrément avantageux!

CONCLUSION : Apple fais de l'argent dans tout les cas :
- Si tu n'as pas pris l'applecare, tu payes ta réparation 6 fois le prix qu'elle coute à La Pomme ou alors tu rachètes un ordi (forcément un Apple, puisque tu vas quand même pas prendre un Toshbia chez Casto! mdr)
- Si tu prends l'applecare et que ton ordi a un pb -> apple répare, mais ca lui coute aisément moins de 2 fois ce que tu as payé pour ton Applecare.
Encore mieux, ton ordi a tenu le coup -> 350 euros dans la poche d'Apple, 100% de bénéf!




Ce qui est vrai, c'est que c'est scandaleux mais que c'est normal : ils sont pas là pour enfile des perles et faire des cadeaux : ils veulent des brouettes de dollars!
Maintenant, je ne fais que dénoncer et ya pas de solution : dans touts les cas tu l'as dans le c***!


Donc ce que je peux faire, c'est vous proposer une alternative :
Tu as une assurance habitation et surement une assurance auto/moto? Et c'est surement chez le même aussureur? Non?

Alors tu vas les voir (pas sur le site, à l'agence!) et tu leur dis que tues client et que tu voudrais assurer ton ordi portable (peut importe quand tu l'as acheté d'ailleurs...). Là ils vont te dre que ce genre de garantie n'existe pas toute prête, mais qu'il faurt faire une demande. Tu l'as fait et tu attends 10 jours...
Ton assureur te rappel et te dit qu'il ont une offre qui oscille généralement entre 50 et 100 euros par ans. Disons 70 euros....
70x5 = 350 euros

Pour 350 euros tu as ton ordi portable avec : 
1) ma super garantie 1 an de chez mac.
2) un remboursement au prix d'achat en cas de vol
3) un remboursement au prix d'achat ou une réparation prise en charge en cas de casse/bris (ce qui n'est surement pas couvert pas l'applecare)
4) un remboursement au prix d'achat ou une réparation prise en charge en cas en cas de panne

Et tout cela pour une durée de 5 ans...!
C'est quand même mieux si tu veux avoir un peu de tranquilité (ce qui est complétement normal).
Maintenant y'en aura toujours qui préféreront l'Applecare. C'est les mêmes qui achéteront leur appareils numérique 400 euros à la FNAC alors qu'il est à 250 sur pixmania!   


Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## skystef (11 Mars 2007)

Moi j'ai tenté le diable. Je n'ai pas pris d'AppleCare et ne compte pas en prendre. C'est trop cher! La seule pièce qui me fait très peur c'est l'écran et les pixels morts. Si le disque dur flanche, c'est facile à changer. Après ça peut être plus grave comme la carte mère et là aïe aïe aïe.

Prions pour que la légendaire solidité des produits Apple me concerne aussi. Quand je vois de vieux iBook G4 fonctionner à merveille tout comme des iMac Tournesol au bout de 3 ou 4 ans, ça me rassure.


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2007)

silos a dit:


> Voilà bien là toute la sagesse helvéthique...
> 
> Je suis CONTRE l'Apple Care en raison de son prix exorbitant.
> 
> La solution de l'extension de garantie Fnac semble être un bon compromis si cette garantie couvre aussi les pannes.



une extension de garantie couvre forcement ... des pannes  il ne faut pas confondre des assurances et des extensions de garantie. Sinon pour le contrat fnac, la fnac ne répare rien, elle ne fait que renvoyer la machine dans un centre de maintenance agrée Apple


----------



## Paradise (12 Mars 2007)

Pour moi l'Apple Care ma déjà sauvé la vie il y a quelques temps  
Donc pour moi l'achat d'un Mac inclut le prix de L'Apple Care


----------



## isasouri (13 Février 2008)

J'ai aussi des questions là dessus. Je viens d'acheter un Mac Bookpro à la FNAC,il me propose une guarantie Pack Confort 3 ans ordi portable à 249, c'est un peut comme apple care mais moins cher! et pour le vol il me propose une assurance anti vol de 2 ans à 239 .
Est ce que ça vaut le coup de dépenser autant d'argent en assurance. Est ce que les MacBook pro ont des problèmes après 3 ans?
J'ai 8 jours pour réfléchir!
On m'a conseillé d'avoir ce genre d'assurance sur un ordi de plus de 2 000. 

Je sais que ça fait mal au coeur d'investir autant d'argent dans une assurance, mais on doit être content quand il y a un pépin!


----------



## Niko_BR (13 Février 2008)

Tout d'abord je trouve ce debat tres interressant et suffisament houleux c'est bien 

Je suis grandement d'accord avec Jaipatoukompri meme si l'extention de garantie (qui n'a absolument rien à voir avec une assurance, nous n'allons pas revenir la dessus) dépend de deux choses selon moi: 

- son vécu ou connaissance des systemes informatiques / ou débrouillardise

Je me debrouille pas mal en hard, les disques dur qui crament, les lecteurs ce n'est pas bien grave à changer. Par contre, mon paternel qui s'équipe toujours du dernier cris ("bah oui, les photos sont beaucoup plus net avec celui la") ne pourrait pas/veut pas changer le moindre ventilo (les piles de la souris à la limite) sans parler des entrailles de l'ardeuouaire. 

- son utilisation

Comme dans l'industrie automobile (une voiture est faite pour tenir 3500 à 4000 h d'utilisation pas plus) , hors pepin technique, un ordinateur a un dimensionnement global qui lui ai propre. 
Autrement dit, une société ou un indépendant qui fait tourner son ordi 8h par jour a de gros risque de cramer son ecran/sa carte mere/proc avant 3 ans. 

L'applecare peut servir mais je dois admettre que dans mon cas (utilisation perso + debrouilleur) je prefere l'appledon'tcare de 1 an. 

Si je crame un organe sensible (carte mere ou ecran uniquement) apres 1 an, et bien je resigne à tout simplement changer de marque car les controles qualité ne sont pas à la hauteur du produit.


----------



## poissonfree (14 Février 2008)

Je viens d'acheter l'applecare hier soir pour mon mbp
Quand je vois les photos pour le démonter ben heu... :affraid:
Et comme j'en avais raz le bol de démonter mon ex-tour (sous windows) -> applecare
Et pis le plus important c'est qu'il n'y a plus de PC chez moi, seulement le mbp alors je me dis que s'il tombe en panne j'suis vert  surtout que je n'ai pas les moyens pour l'instant d'en acheter un autre.


----------

